# Campsites along the Mosel Valley



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

Planning a trip to the Mosel area in early July, or if this is likely to be horrendously crowded, early September. Two motorhomes, each towing a large motorcycle trailer. Experienced motorcyclists but relative novices at motorhoming.

Any advice about good sites and also the suitability/ availability of off-site parking/overnight-stays would be much appreciated.

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Stuart

We went up the Mosel last July with our RV .. spoiled for choice with stelplatz on both sides of the river, some fairly busy but no problem finding an overnight stop, 
We went from Trier up to Koblenz . 
Highly recommend Enkrich .. huge grassy stelplatz on the river, a stroll to the shops...










This is the 'busy' site at Enkrich


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We did the same in August. Loads of places to camp on the side of the river and not that expensive. Some great boat trips to go on.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

We were there in july beautiful place we stayed at Lidal mosel valley very clean park plenty to do........but everything closes @10oclock.........aido


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stuart,

The stretch of the mosel between trier and koblenz has at least one stellplatze (the german equivalent of the aire) in nearly every village along the route. I don't think i've come across a road so well catered for, for motorhomes and your hand will soon begin to ache waving to other vans along the route  . 
The 'bordatlas' (see link below) lists about 30+ along this relatively short route so you'll never have a problem finding somewhere to stay and no probs with larger outfits. Prices vary between about €3 to about €8 per night with some but not all providing electricity for an extra charge. You cannot book, just turn up by about 3pm at the latest for a spot at the more popular ones.

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/

July/august will obviously be very busy, our preference is noramlly early/late season but i'm sure even in high season you'll still not have too many probs finding places to stay.

Have a look in the campsite database, there are quite a few stellplatze listed there.

I have visited quite a few stellplatze along this route, PM me if you require more info.

pete.


----------



## 96772 (Nov 22, 2005)

We stayed overnight at the SOG factory (they make the ventilation systems for cassette toilets). 

It's situated in a village (Lof?) at the Koblenz end of the Mosel route. Five spaces on a nice paved area in front of the reception with hookups, as well as a gravelled area at the side of the factory for another five vans (no charge).


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Stuart

We did the Mosel in september last year and stayed at 5 stellplatz ranging from small to huge and never had a problem getting on them and there were 3 motorhomes in our party . I can thoroughly recommend the area for its facilities provided for motorhomes . Also it is a great place to take your motorbikes as there were loads of them on the road,there was even a biker party at Burgen Mosel just up the road from our stellplatz . whenever you decide to go I am sure you will have a fantastic time I can't wait to go back and see some more of the area as 2 weeks was not enough.

Chris


----------

